# First Day On Creatine, And I Am Farting Alot



## edubz (May 20, 2007)

is this normal to fart? I am farting alot, and I was wondering if its part of the process


----------



## P-funk (May 20, 2007)

i have never been gassy from creatine.


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

Me either. Protein yes, creatine no.


----------



## edubz (May 20, 2007)

must be my first reaction.

I think I shall take this in the morning and at night.

maybe mix it in a glass with my protein.

I noticed that alot of the creatine stays stuck at the bottom of the cup. I got the GNC kind, dont know if its the same? someone said its all the same.,,,


----------



## Double D (May 20, 2007)

Whenever I get creatine I get the tasteless white powder. I put it directly into my mouth and chase it with water or juice or whatever your drinking with it.


----------



## thundercleetz (May 22, 2007)

I had horrible gas when I was on Creatine. It also made me have trouble going to the bathroom. I stopped taking Creatine about five days ago and all of that stopped.


----------



## edubz (May 22, 2007)

thundercleetz said:


> I had horrible gas when I was on Creatine. It also made me have trouble going to the bathroom. I stopped taking Creatine about five days ago and all of that stopped.



I had the same problem. this stuff is not good, at least for me, its making me look bloated and my stomach hurts.


----------



## kidbodybilder (May 23, 2007)

try cce u might not be reacting to mono


----------



## P-funk (May 23, 2007)

edubz said:


> I had the same problem. this stuff is not good, at least for me, its making me look bloated and my stomach hurts.



what brand did you buy and what is it mixed with?  is it just straight up monohydrate or is it a blend of sugar and shit?


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (May 23, 2007)

What kind of creatine? Some respond like this to pre workout shakes, i.e. NO-Xplode


----------



## edubz (May 23, 2007)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> What kind of creatine? Some respond like this to pre workout shakes, i.e. NO-Xplode



GMC creatine, pure creatine no other ingredients.

is the liquid better?

i dont know if I like creatine in general, it gives me a bloated look. not really what i want in the summer.


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2007)

I recommend switching to CEE.


----------



## Hialeahchico (May 23, 2007)

yo p-funk what is your opinion on creatine? you had success with it in gaining size?


----------



## P-funk (May 23, 2007)

i think creatine is a great supplement and one of the few that work.


----------



## thundercleetz (May 24, 2007)

P-funk said:


> what brand did you buy and what is it mixed with?  is it just straight up monohydrate or is it a blend of sugar and shit?



That was probably the problem with me, I was using Cell-Tech. It was high in sugar. It was causing me to fart a lot, my stomach hurt, and giving me problems crapping. Either way, I stopped it and everything is right again.


----------



## edubz (May 24, 2007)

P-funk said:


> i think creatine is a great supplement and one of the few that work.



I dont know, my musles feel fake, just being honest. literally feels like im filled with water, I have less cuts...


seems like creatine adds water weight, but all over, so its not really what I am looking for this summer.


----------



## P-funk (May 24, 2007)

edubz said:


> I dont know, my musles feel fake, just being honest. literally feels like im filled with water, I have less cuts...
> 
> 
> seems like creatine adds water weight, but all over, so its not really what I am looking for this summer.



it does increase cellular water.


----------



## quark (May 26, 2007)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> What kind of creatine? Some respond like this to pre workout shakes, i.e. NO-Xplode



 Ya tell me about it! I like the jump start I get with NO Explode but within ten minutes of taking it I'm in the shitter!! *lol*


----------



## BulkMeUp (May 26, 2007)

Cre Mono bloats me. CEE dosent.

As for a creatine product, I'm doing XPAND. No tummy issues with that for me.


----------

